# Whistler questions



## OnMedic (Apr 14, 2012)

So the dilemma is...

Mid-August:

Hilton Whistler & Club Intrawest Vancouver; or

Club Intrawest Whistler and Hampton Inn by Hilton Vancouver


We are headed out for 6 night pre-cruise. We have enough DVC points for 3 nights at either CI and lots of Hilton Hhonors points for the other 3 nights. Which combo to choose? We will have a car for Whistler, but not in Vancouver, so parking $ is not an issue really on either end. 2 Adults, 8yo Son and 11yo Daughter. We are doing Whistler first and will drop the car back off at the airport, then take the SkyTrain into Downtown.

Input? Suggestions?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## easyrider (Aug 25, 2013)

We just returned from Worldmark Cascade Lodge in Whistler. The place is really nice and walking distance to all of Whistler Village. We found ourselves at Dubh Linn Gate Irish Pub in the evenings for beverages, a few meals and the live entertainment.  http://www.dubhlinngate.com/

We did have a really good meal on top of Blackcomb. The peak 2 peak tour is a great way to see the area and get to this alpine restaurant. 

The downhill bike trails were full open with many riders of all ages. There are bikes and equipment for rent at Whistler Village if you get the urge to cruise down one of the bike trails from the top of Whistler Mountain.

There are many other restaurants and bars with entertainment but we like the pub so we didn't try the others. The Village is very interesting with people from all over the world jiber jabing. We met some folks from Europe who were very interesting. Also met some Canadians who were very interesting but it seems most of the people there were from the USA. There was no need to change money as the USD was fine in Whistler.

Bill


----------



## eal (Dec 11, 2013)

*Travelzoo Whistler shuttle special $35*

http://www.travelzoo.com/ca/local-deals/Vancouver/Other/89566/Whistler-Direct-Shuttle


----------

